# جميع طرق تسريع الكمبيوتر والنت +شرح ضخم بالصور من غير برامج



## عمود الدين (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*هذه الطريقة لعدم تشغيل الكثير من البرامج التى تبدأ مع تشغيل الويندوز وتسبب بطئة 






لمن لديه مشكلة بطئ دخول الويندز اتبع الخطوات التالية
بعد فتح RUN من START



























والان نقوم باعادة تشغيل الويندز وسوف تلاحظ الفرق
ارجو ان يستفيد منها الجميع


__________________________________________________ _
وهذه الخطوات لاعدة تنظيم الملفات وتوفير مساحة الهارد مما يزيد السرعة بشكل كبير​*


----------



## moslem20200 (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: جميع طرق تسريع الكمبيوتر والنت +شرح ضخم بالصور من غير برامج*

'طرق رائعةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة


----------



## golden_r (7 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: جميع طرق تسريع الكمبيوتر والنت +شرح ضخم بالصور من غير برامج*

شكرا لمساعدتك ربنا يبارك 
معلش عندى سؤال النت عندى بطئ وحاسس ان المجموعة الى معايا فى dcl  ساحبة التحميل منى اعمل ايه ؟


----------



## يوسف فراس فوزي (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: جميع طرق تسريع الكمبيوتر والنت +شرح ضخم بالصور من غير برامج*

الف شكر


----------



## nagi-faraaoon (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: جميع طرق تسريع الكمبيوتر والنت +شرح ضخم بالصور من غير برامج*

الف شكر وربنا يباركك


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: جميع طرق تسريع الكمبيوتر والنت +شرح ضخم بالصور من غير برامج*

ميرررررررسى .....ربنا يباركك .


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: جميع طرق تسريع الكمبيوتر والنت +شرح ضخم بالصور من غير برامج*

شكرآ عمود الدين على الموضوع الجميل

ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## maria123 (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: جميع طرق تسريع الكمبيوتر والنت +شرح ضخم بالصور من غير برامج*

الف شكر


----------



## gaboooshj (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: جميع طرق تسريع الكمبيوتر والنت +شرح ضخم بالصور من غير برامج*

مشكور على الشرح الوافي​


----------

